# Water Change Process?



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

*How long do you let your tap water sit before adding to your tank?*​
Less than an hour2586.21%A few hours26.90%A day00.00%A few days26.90%


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm curious to hear the different processes everyone uses to prepare their water for a water change.

IE: how long you let the water sit with dechlor, what type of dechlor or other additives, do you aerate the water while its being prepped, in the winter do you heat the water before adding it to the tank, or do you just dechlor and dump

How precise are you with your water preparation?


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I add the water straight from the tap, pouring the dechlor into the stream to mix it. I haven't ever had problems. I just run the water until the temp is approx the same as the tank temp.


----------



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

+1


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

+1 or should that be +2?


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

clgkag said:


> I add the water straight from the tap, pouring the dechlor into the stream to mix it. I haven't ever had problems. I just run the water until the temp is approx the same as the tank temp.


+3 LOL


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I voted less an an hour because I too add the water straight from the tap.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Same as everybody else. The most important thing about water changes is that you actually do them. The more complicated you make the process, the less likely it is that you will keep up with it regularly and in the long run. That's also a main reason why I advocate against adding a raft of chemicals like salts, pH adjusters, and so on, and so on.

After removing the desired amount of water via siphon through a garden hose, I put a finger in the tank to feel the temperature, and then adjust my tap water accordingly. Through the same garden hose, the water runs straight back into the tank. I ad a squirt of dechlorinator at some stage in the process. Whether you ad the dechlorinator before, during, or after you fill up the tank in practice makes no difference.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> I voted less an an hour because I too add the water straight from the tap.


+1


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I just fill my tank up straight from tap and after it is full I add prime. Then turn everything back on.


----------



## Drewfish (Feb 18, 2012)

Less than an hour. 10gals 2x a week on a 35gal.


----------



## Steffano2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Water is taken straight from the tap. I guesstimate how many gallons I've removed based of cutting my tanks in 1/4's visually. Then I get my tap water temp adjusted to the tank temp by using an instant read thermometer, adding the proper amount of Amquel to the tank before I add the correct temperature tap water. Water change is done in 20 minutes or less for a 75 gallon. That also includes scrubbing down the front glass and hydro cleaning the gravel too while removing the "dirty" water using my Aqueon Water changer.


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

Straight from the tap too, I put my dechlorinator before the water ...


----------

